
Open Autonomous Vehicle Datasets - klintcho
https://github.com/klintan/av-datasets
======
klintcho
I was looking for datasets for different AV use-cases, object detection and
segmentation of drivable surfaces. However all that I could find, most of the
"famous" ones, are all "non-commercial"-use and research purposes. In my world
even worse than GPL. So I decided to collect some truly open datasets, some
are attribute-share-alike so maybe not completely open, but close enough :).

